# ----------Forum Rules--------------



## Flaminius

*Quick Links:*
Resources Collection: with how to display and type Japanese test
Resources Suggestions: posts are to be made invisible once contributions are incorporated in the collection above

*What's in this thread:*
Forum Rules Walk-Through (English)
 Forum Rules Walk-Through (Japanese)
Other Languages in the Forum
Context and Background Are Important
Japanese-English dictionary on WordReference
Alphabetising Japanese

Welcome to the WordReference and its Japanese forum!  We, moderators at WR fora, hope you will have a lot of linguistic fun here and inspire others in their linguistic / language learning.  

In order to achieve the WR missions, discussions in the fora are moderated in keeping with the forum rules (scroll down in the previous link).  Here is a quick explanation of the most important ones.


— Be helpful, not hurtful.
If someone's language background isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.

— Quoted material

Song lyrics may be quoted and translated up to a maximum of 4 lines. Threads and posts with song lyric quotations and translations beyond 4 lines will be removed.
No web pages or copyrighted content may be inserted into WordReference posts except as indicated below. Minor fair use excerpts from dictionaries such as a definition/translation or two are permitted. Quotes and translations of texts up to 4 sentences are permitted. Links to content elsewhere are acceptable and appropriate, provided such links meet the requirements stated elsewhere in these rules. Always acknowledge the source. All forms of inserted content that do not meet these conditions will be removed without exception.
— If you want help with a school assignment, you are required to do your own work first. Then, and only then, may you post it with a request for help with specific doubts.

— Look for the answer first.  
Check the WordReference English-Japanese dictionary (and scroll down for a list of related threads) or use the forum's search function. Answers may be readily available in hard-copy or online dictionaries (see our resources collection for some links to online dictionaries).

— Thread title

Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question (avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new", "Help!" and the like).
If your question is about a dialect or other non-standard linguistic varieties, please indicate that in the title of your thread.
— Always provide an example sentence and give background and context.

— Be polite.
The use of "Hello", “Hi” and "Thank you" is welcome. 

— Don’t use the forum as a chat board (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature if you want to send a personal message to another forum member.

— Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way. 

— If you have further questions please post them in the Comments and Suggestions Forum or send a private message (PM) to your favorite moderator.

— Use the report-a-post feature in the top right corner of each post, if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.

— Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.

For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules


 *** NEW ***​ Multimedia Rule (addition to RULE #4)

You may not post audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.
All these posts need to say which moderator approved it.
All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.


Enacted: 2006-08-10
Revised: 2007-02-10 (minor formatting)
Revised: 2007-06-23 (audio/video rule)
Revised: 2008-01-12 (Rule #1 amendments)
Revised: 2008-03-12 (minor formatting)
Revised: 2008-07-21 (background, context link)
Revised: 2008-10-06 (WR en-ja dictionary)


----------



## Flaminius

ようこそWordReferenceとその日本語フォーラムを訪ねてくださいました!　WRフォーラムのモデレーター一同、みなさんがことばの愉しみを味わい、他の投稿者の言語学・語学の勉強にも資する力を集められるよう願っています。 

WRの理念を実現するため、フォーラムにおける議論はフォーラム行動ルール(上記リンクの下部)にしたがって管理・運営されています。以下に、最重要のルール条項を概説します。

— 傷つけ合いよりも助け合い。
投稿者の言語知識が完璧以下でも、冷たい仕打ちの理由にはなりません。

— 引用文の取り扱い

引用および翻訳できる歌詞の上限は、4行までとします。4行を超える歌詞の引用または翻訳が含まれる場合、スレッドおよびポストは削除されます。
ウェブページまたは著作権で保護されている資料をWordReferenceにおける投稿に転載することは、以下の場合を除き禁止します。小規模な公正使用としての辞書からの引用、つまり一件ないし二件の用語定義または翻訳は認められます。文章の引用および翻訳は、四つの文を上限として認められます。その他のコンテンツへのリンクは、リンクの内容が利用規約のその他の要請を満たす限り、適切と認められます。出典の明記も引用の条件とします。これらの条件に合致しないあらゆる形態の引用コンテンツは例外なく削除されます。
— 学校からの課題に関して助力を求める場合には、投稿者自身が予め課題を完成させることを必須とします。その上で初めて、特定の疑問点に関する投稿を認めます。

— WordReference提供の英和辞書を参照するか(辞書ページの下部には、見出し語に関連するスレッドのリストがあり、フォーラムの議論にリンクしています)、フォーラムの検索機能を利用してください。答えは出版されている辞書やオンライン辞書でも見つかるかもしれません(本フォーラムでは、リンク集にオンライン辞書のURLを掲載しています)。

— スレッドのタイトル

質問したい語句をスレッドのタイトルに含めてください(「翻訳お願いします」、「教えてください」、「こんな単語ってありますか」、「初心者ですが」などのタイトルでは質問内容が理解できません)。
方言その他の非標準的言語変種に関する質問をする場合には、スレッドのタイトルでその旨明記してください。
— 質問では、常に例文を付し、背景と文脈を示してください。

— 丁寧・友好的なやり取りをお願いします。
「こんにちは」、「お願いします」、「ありがとう」などは言っても減るものじゃない、ですよね。

— フォーラムをチャット目的で使用しないでください(非効率的です)。他のフォーラム利用者に個人的なメッセージを送付するためには、個人メッセージ(PM)機能が利用できます(利用者名をクリックし、表示されるメニューで[Send New Private Message to 利用者名]を選択)。

— 商業サイトへのリンクを投稿しないでください。このサイトは広告なしで運営されており、今後ともそうあり続けようとしています。

— 投稿の仕方についての質問は Comments and Suggestions フォーラムへの投稿、または個人メッセージ(PM)でお気に召したモデレーターにどうぞ。

— 不快な語句、画像を含む投稿を発見された場合には、各投稿の右上隅にある report a post ボタンで報告をお願いします。また、投稿の内容がこのフォーラムではなく別のフォーラムで質問したほうがよいと思われる場合も報告してくだされば、フォーラム運営の円滑化に役立ちます。

— フォーラムの利用規約は必要に応じて改定されますので、定期的に確認するようにしてください。

利用規約の詳細は comprehensive WR Rules で読むことができます。


 *** 新規 ***​ マルチメディアルール (ルール第四条追加)

映像または音声ファイルを投稿する場合は、事前にモデレーターの了承を得てください。
該当する投稿には、了承したモデレーターの名前を記すものとします。
事前に了承を得ていない映像・音声ファイルまたはリンクは削除されます。
削除されたファイルやリンクについて、事後承諾はできません。事前にモデレーターに照会してください。

制定: 2006-08-10
改定: 2007-02-10 (小規模な編集)
改定: 2007-06-23 (マルチメディアルール)
改定: 2008-01-12 (ルール第一条修正)
改定: 2008-07-21 (背景、文脈リンク)
改定: 2008-10-06 (WR英和辞書)


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese Forum is a venue for discussions and questions about the Japanese language. While all languages are permitted, *we prefer that you use Japanese or English whenever possible.*

1. You may use other languages sparingly to *help answer a question.*

2. If the *thread starter* cannot follow a discussion in Japanese, please post in English (or another language, if applicable).

3. Please do not overwhelm the thread starter with too much information. Above all, make sure that the thread starter has received *an adequate and appropriate reply.*

4. As a rule, you should write in standard Japanese. Clarifications of vernacular or regional variants are appropriate only when specifically asked about or needed to answer a question.


----------



## Flaminius

WordReference forum rules require that all questions must be accompanied by reasonable explanation of context and background.

Japanese words and phrases can have many different meanings. Understanding them depends on where, when and how they are used. When you post a question, please include as much background information and context as you can.

A question with no context may get an answer. If the question is straightforward, it may not be a wrong answer. But the more context you provide, the better the answers will be.

*Background*​ Where did you see or hear the word or phrase?​ … A book? … A newspaper? … A broadcast? … A conversation?​ What was the subject?​ When was it written?​ - Recently? – Or how long ago?​ If you are quoting text, remember WordReference Rule #4 and make sure you acknowledge the source.​ ​ *Context*​ Some context is essential.
​ It is difficult to say how much context is required because it depends on the question. But no one has ever posted a question with too much context. The text coming immediately before and immediately after the word or phrase under discussion - the sentence containing the word or phrase - may be enough. Ideally, please quote two sentences before, and one sentence after.  The maximum quoted text allowed by the Forum Rules is 4 sentences (Cf. #4).

Please do not reply to questions that lack context and background information.  Please prompt the moderator by reporting the post using the red triangle on the right top corner of each post.​


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm happy to announce that we have launched the beginning of a Japanese-English dictionary on WordReference.

It is currently only English>Japanese and limited in size, but you should see it rapidly grow over the next few months till it is the size of the WordReference English-French and Italian dictionaries on the site.

Please write me with your comments and suggestions through the Contact Us form at the bottom of the forum pages.  I look forward to hearing from many of you, and implementing many of the features that you might request.

Regards,
Mike


----------



## Flaminius

The WR Japanese Forum does not have a 'default' way of alphabetising Japanese.  You may use any method as long as you use it consistently and the purpose of alphabetising (usually transcription but transliteration may be necessary in occasion) is clear.

If you alphabetise for transcription, in other words, use variations of the Hepburn romanisation, long vowels must be marked by vowels with diacritical marks on top.  If your keyboard do not support them, use edit buttons for long vowels.  Edit buttons are clickable characters in advanced edit box (Press Go Advanced button at the bottom of a post editing window).  Do not substitute them with <o-> or <o^>  or fall back to <ou> or <oo>.


----------

